# مضخه ماء بالطاقة الشمسية



## hhh112 (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه الافاضل .

لدي بئر عمق 180 متر وسوف يتم تركيب مضخه بقوه 40 حصان لرفع الماء
واحتاج الى طاقه كهربائبة لتشغيلها .

هل بالامكان ان تعمل المضخه على الطاقه الشمسية ؟
كم احتاج من الواح الطاقة الشميبه للتغذية المضخه ؟
ماهو حجم الوح وقدرة الكهربائية ؟
كم احتاج الى بطاريه لتخزين الكهرباء ؟


----------



## ricielectric (24 مايو 2011)

Rules of thumb:
1 Hp is about 750Watts and it takes about three times that to start the motor.
So for 40 hp motor you need 30Kw to run it and the system must be capable of providing 90Kw to start the motor.
A reasonable cost for solar in 8 to 10 dollars per watt. So 30Kw = 30,000 Watts x $10 = $300,000
Solar panel size is about 18Watts per sq Ft
30,000 / 18 = 1666 sq ft
It is far cheaper to use electric power from the grid or even operate a small generator than it is to use a solar array



.
Costs of about $3,000 US per HP for solar cells.
Then you need frames to keep cells oriented to sun (or fix them solidly and buy more to make up for inefficiencies). Maybe 1/2 to same cost as cells.
May need voltage converters and/or batteries to control and store voltage. Each is somewhere around same price as cells. And probably motor controller. Inverters let you use AC motors, probably your best bet.
Don’t forget maintenance, as cells must be kept very clean. Also maintenance for frame mechanisms and batteries/converters.
Cells may last 20 years (with declining efficiency). Frames same, maybe longer. Batteries probably much shorter, so don’t forget to include replacement costs.
Don;t let me scare you though. Google for vendors online, and request quotes for systems to power a 20HP motor power system. I would get it all from one vendor, so you have one place to go if you have trouble. If you only need during the day, you can reduce costs a lot. You may be able to get it out there for under $150,000. Seriously, my experience has been that quotes vary all over the place. Don’t take someone’s word for it, get you some quotes. Good luck! (and don’t forget drilling the well and installation costs).


----------



## samyeladly (24 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (24 مايو 2011)

I don't think the prices above are correct. This is too much expensive. I saw a solar water pump in a farm in Egypt with may be 1/4 the price above and may be less than that. Also i never seen cost/watt for solar panel between 8-10 usd/watt. That's impossible. The most expensive cost for european brand name i have ever seen is about 3 USD/Watt. There i chinese solar panels much cheaper and also good quality.
I'll send you a message on your private mail box


----------



## ricielectric (24 مايو 2011)

I am talking about the cost of the solar watt , including the wiring , inverteres , batteries, racks and the $8 per KW is the cost for a complete system in the US , UL listed to Safety standard , you can buy it less from China but with NO UL listing


----------



## hhh112 (24 مايو 2011)

يا اخوان جزاكم الله خير جميعاً

بس ابي توضيح بالعربي


----------



## ricielectric (24 مايو 2011)

Please CHECK THIS FILE


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181317.html


----------



## hhh112 (25 مايو 2011)

ricielectric قال:


> please check this file
> 
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t181317.html


 
-------------------------------------------------------

هذا المشروع عزمنا على استخدامه ( المراوح الهوائية )
و تم مخاطبة الشركات المتخصصه بمجال ضخ الماء بواسطة المراوح الهوائية ( صينية وامريكية )
وكانت الاسعار غاليه جدا جدا مقابل كمية الماء المستخرج والوقت المهدر 
وتم استبعاد المشروع 

شكراً لك على مساعدتك لي


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (26 مايو 2011)

ممكن توضح اكتر بخصوص المضخة المطلوبة. و ان شاء الله اعمل لك التصميم


----------



## hhh112 (27 مايو 2011)

mohamedshehata1 قال:


> ممكن توضح اكتر بخصوص المضخة المطلوبة. و ان شاء الله اعمل لك التصميم


 
جزاك الله خير 

ارجوا الاطلاع على الروابط التاليه 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl0tiMWHjF4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFJGp9dPZcg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgybSnCGSy4&feature=related


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (2 يونيو 2011)

سيدى الفاضل. أرجو معرفة الاتى :

1) كم أقصى عمق للمياه المراد رفعها ؟ pump head 
2) كمية المياه المطلوب رفعها فى كل ساعة؟ Discharge rate
3) هل تريد المضخة تعمل ليلا ؟ عشان البطاريات؟ System with Battaries or not
4) هل هناك قدرة معينة مطلوبة للمضخة؟ أم ستترك لنا تحديد القدرة؟ Hourse power 
5) هل توجد كهرباء فى المكان المطلوب تركيب المضخة فيه ؟
6) ما هى المساحة المجاورة للبئر بالمتر المربع حيث تنوى وضع الالواح الشمسية وهل هناك أى مبانى أو اشجار تحجب اشعة الشمس عن هذه المنطقة؟
7) اين المكان ؟ أى بلد و محافظة وذلك لحساب الاشعاع الشمسى هناك؟

أرجو الرد حتى استطيع عمل تصميم ابتدائى لسيادتك. و شكرا


----------



## هادي علي طه (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء نطلب تصميم منظومة تعطي خمسه امبير وهي تكفي لمنزل صغير لمساعدتنا على كثرة انقطاع التيار في العراق وكلفتها الاجماليه بكامل اجزائها


----------



## hhh112 (4 يونيو 2011)

mohamedshehata1 قال:


> سيدى الفاضل. أرجو معرفة الاتى :
> 
> 1) كم أقصى عمق للمياه المراد رفعها ؟ pump head
> عمق البئر 180 متر
> ...


 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (7 يونيو 2011)

سيدى الفاضل. لقد قمت بعمل تصميم ابتدائى للمضخة. ساعات العمل 8-10 ساعات. مع تزويد الخلايا الشمسية بمتتبع يدوى لاشعة الشمس (manual sun tracker) 
العرض ايضا يشمل:
solar modules, 
pump,
inverter/controller,
the bracket with manual tracker and Water level Senser ( Protection and detection to the pump when the water shortage)
Installation
السعر الابتدائى هو 98750 دولار امريكى (حوالى 370312 ريال سعودى - ثلاثمائة وسبعون الف ريال سعودى) وهو قابل للزيادة او النقصان بنسبة 10%

الضمان سنة من تاريخ التركيب و تدريب العمال عندك. العرض لا يشمل الشحن أو الجمارك فى السعودية اذا وجدت و لا يشمل مواسير المياه و كابلات الكهرباء و غطاء ال Tubewell حيث انها سيتم شراءها من السوق المحلى لرخص السعر و صغر الكمية المطلوبة.

أود معرفة رأيك أولا حيث هناك بعض الامور الفنية الاخرى أود مناقشتها معك لو تمت الموافقة. و شكرا


----------



## hhh112 (9 يونيو 2011)

الابتدائى هو 98750 دولار امريكى (حوالى 370312 ريال سعودى - ثلاثمائة وسبعون الف ريال سعودى) وهو قابل للزيادة او النقصان بنسبة 10%

جزاك الله خير 
:70::70::70: 
السعر خيالي ومبالغ فيه جداً

شكراً لك​


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (9 يونيو 2011)

أخى العزيز... هناك شركة لتطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية فى جدة - حى التحلية على ما اتذكر. ممكن تسألهم عن الاسعار. و أتمنى لك التوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## tanji12 (24 يونيو 2011)

ربما هدا الموقع يفيدك 
http://www.elettronicanet.com/eshop/Kit_pompe_solari_solaflux.htm


----------



## tanji12 (24 يونيو 2011)

او هدا الموقع
http://www.elettronicanet.com/eshop/pompe_solari.htm


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (24 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز
من الممكن ان تعمل المضخه بالطاقه الشمسيه حيث يجب ان يكون المحرك يعمل بالتيار المستمرdc وبنفس القوه 
الحصانيه وتحسب كمية الالواح والبطاريات على ضوء فولتيه المحرك المستخدم


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------



## baselibrahim (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لكم


----------



## جعفر البوهلالة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

أحسنتم إخواني على هذه المواضيع الرائعة


----------



## حسام الحسني (28 يناير 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

